# General > Recipes >  sticky gingerbread recipe from thurso high recipe book

## emszxr

there was a thurso high school recipe book produced 8-10 years ago, ish. it had a wonderful recipe for sticky gingerbread. ill be dammed if i can find my book, so was wondering if anyone else has it. thanks kindly xx

----------


## emszxr

never heed. found the book .....too many cupboards in this house ::

----------


## sassylass

Would you share the recipe please?

----------


## gaza

1974 school cooking class (thats what it was called way back then) Jam sponge rollypolly ? ? ? it would be good to know how to make it again . . . . anyone remember ? ? if so let me know . . . .Thanks

----------

